# Paint creek



## gator29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Went to paint creek yesterday fished from 6am to about 12 : I fished from auborn hills down to clinton river and only caught chubs bluegill and a perch long day with little to show but still better than a good day at work . Gona try again soon maybe work the clinton a little more .

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are targeting trout and considering catch and release, the Clinton is way too warm right now. Paint creek is colder but still warm in places. You just have to get a thermometer and find that colder water (below 70).


----------



## gator29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice will do 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

don't forget warm water species in the Clinton, I've caught pike and bass ripping bunny tail streamers through the pools. The trout are in a lull w/the temps and don't chase.

tight lines.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

My digital stream thermometer isn't working. Does anyone have a recent temp reading for P.C.?

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I fished Paint Creek today and got 68-69 degrees. Even though the air temps have been cooler, the recent rain is warming up the creek a bit. My digital thermometer has also broke and I just got a new mercury thermometer which also was giving me way off readings. I had to get these water temps from someone else who was blessed with a working thermometer.:lol:


----------

